# Deathride: Monitor Pass and Ebbetts both Open to Bikes



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Had the honor of being the first bikes to the top of Ebbetts pass from the East Side on Sunday. Followed the plows through after they punched over from the West Side. Totally awesome! Ebbetts is still closed to cars at the 7,000 foot sign, but open to bikes. All I can say is if you live near the passes or if you are visiting the Tahoe area be sure to ride this before it opens to cars. The snow up above is incredible, but the roads are rough.











First!


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

that's so awesome!

we don't need no stinking knee or leg warmers


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

CoLiKe20 said:


> that's so awesome!
> 
> we don't need no stinking knee or leg warmers



We looked tough, but were secretly crying!


----------



## rzims (Nov 15, 2005)

awesome! Yeah, I bet it was freezing


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

Cool. Lots of snow. 

I'm doing the Eastern Sierra Double on June 4, and was hoping 120/Tioga Pass would be open so I could stop by Yosemite Valley and see the waterfalls on the way over, but that aint going to happen.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Amazing. It's like a tunnel through the snow.

Our family has a place in Arnold. It might be time to head out there.

fc


----------



## Sagebum (Dec 9, 2001)

Good going ridgetop

Don't know that there will be much left by mid July but we are expecting some good snow walls still to be around June 11 for the Alta Alpina Challenge/Wild Sierra Century

https://www.altaalpina.org/challenge

https://www.altaalpina.org/hillacious/2011%20HillaciousSeriesIntro.htm


Great weather despite today's little blow. Yesterday up on Kingsbury Grade


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

Thanks for the heads up and for your ride report in touring. 

Is there a way to track the status of these open to bikes passes? California's website listing pass status is focused on cars not bikes.

Open car free roads are a great resource that should be promoted more. It could also promote tourism to California in a period that is typically a low season.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Art853 said:


> Thanks for the heads up and for your ride report in touring.
> 
> Is there a way to track the status of these open to bikes passes? California's website listing pass status is focused on cars not bikes.
> 
> Open car free roads are a great resource that should be promoted more. It could also promote tourism to California in a period that is typically a low season.



Unfortunately it's just going out and checking the roads out as often as possible in the spring. I'd really like to know the info for Sonora Pass and Tioga. It's too far to go down there too often to check it out and I love Tioga before it opens.


----------



## Sagebum (Dec 9, 2001)

Except for what this weekend storm might do, Sonora is open now. Tioga is open to the top from the east only. They are just now starting to plow Postpile rd above Mammoth Mountain. 

The best info on Tioga is on the Yosemite Nat Park website.


----------

